# Building regulations Asturias



## Hagalaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello,

I'm now thinking of just buying land to build on in Asturias. But I'm thinking about building a wooden home on this land, such as this one : 

Casas de madera / LIVINGTON - 44mm

But I'm not sure what the regulations are about building wooden houses in Asturias.

I have read somewhere on the forum that it is only a problem when you're trying to build a wooden house on rustic land, which is logical because it seems to be a problem everywhere to get building regulations on rustic land. But I'm wondering if there are any regulations in Asturias that prohibit you from building a wooden house on a piece of land that is a legal building plot.

I have also heard that in some parts of Spain you have to build your house according to the main architecture used in the region (as not to deface the view i suppose) but is this also happening in Asturias?

I'm also wondering if anyone here knows any official person in Asturias who I could send an e-mail with my concerns? Would be very handy if this person spoke english but it's not a must.


Thank you all!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I seem to recall that the building of wooden houses any where in Spain can be problematical.

Your first port of call should be a local architect as you will need to get all the necessary documentation from them before you apply for a licence from the town hall. They will certainly know the exact rules about wooden houses in your area.


Certainly, you will (could) experience far more problems on rustic or rural land.


You say the plot is a "legal building plot" - if that's the case, what are the plans for? It may be that you have to follow those regulations to the letter.


----------



## Hagalaz (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have my eye on specific plot yet but my real estate agent is going to help me find some legal building plots in the region. I wasn't aware that there are several kinds of building plots with different regulations.

Is there any way of finding out if and what for the plot is regulated? I could ask my real estate agent ofcourse but I'm a bit sceptical since the most important thing for them is selling the plot of land. 

Thank you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This old thread seems to have some interesting info
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/28530-spanish-building-regulations.html


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hagalaz said:


> I don't have my eye on specific plot yet but my real estate agent is going to help me find some legal building plots in the region. I wasn't aware that there are several kinds of building plots with different regulations.
> 
> Is there any way of finding out if and what for the plot is regulated? I could ask my real estate agent ofcourse but I'm a bit sceptical since the most important thing for them is selling the plot of land.
> 
> Thank you!


I guess my question to you is "how would you know it is a legal building plot?" - just because the estate agent says so is not good enough.

We have a lot of illegal builds here and more are going up all the time.

The only way to know what is permitted to be built on any piece of land is to get an architect involved and talk to the planning department at your local town hall.

In UK, you can get 'outline planning permission' which gives a rough idea of what will be acceptable, I don't know if they have the same concept here.


----------



## Hagalaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Aha! I was thinking the same thing. I was wondering if I could somewhere find out if the plot I'm planning to buy is a legal legal building plot or not, preferably without an architect involved, I suppose they don't come cheap 

Can I just go to the local town hall myself (with a translator would be wise i think) and ask for a listing of legal building plots or if a specific plot has already been an approved building site?

Or do you have any idea if I can e-mail an official instance that could help me further?

Thanks!


----------

